# How do i become a fit programmer for the indian IT industry?



## achuthan1988 (Aug 19, 2011)

I am currently in the last and final year of my GNIIT.The course started in November 2009 and will end in july 2012.The topics they have covered are
1) C and C++
2)C#(CUI and GUI)
3)SQL server 2005
4)Data Structures in C#
5)Core Java
6)ADO.NET(which i absolutely hate)

I am really disappointed with GNIIT.(Not with all teachers).They dont emphasize much on practice of coding.For example they would have done about 10 programs for c++.They just emphasize that you can do programs if you know the fundamentals.*Whatever has happened has happened...*
I want to redeem myself . I have bought head first c# and java.. and i love it..
*How do i become a really good programmer for the industry?(I know it is about practice,practice and more practice 1)But what i want is good reference books and online resources. 2) What other programming languages are also essential to learn(PHP,Python,HTML,CSS)
.*


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 19, 2011)

I would say start with Python, as your fundamentals are clear. It would be easy to learn and to become a pro. programmer in Python. Learn GUI toolkits, like Qt,  GTK , wxWidgets with their bindings in many languages. Also if you will start Linux programming I think it will help to brush your skills through practice and more knowledge. Mostly you will require C, C   and Java. Python will be required for mostly Linux related stuff. Also use updated 
C/C   compilers like gcc, msvc not decades old Turbo C  .


----------



## achuthan1988 (Aug 19, 2011)

Can anyone post their "evolution" as a programmer.What i mean is how you started-books,practice etc


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Aug 22, 2011)

firstly, dont hate a specific framework, like or dislike of lang,technology, framework will come if you have worked extensively on similar frameworks.

work on algorithm POV, to become a good developer. coder needs language, but developer needs rock solid logic. that will only come if you work on self or other projects

HTML & CSS are must


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm not an expert programmer. 
But from my life, what i learned is that, to become good programmer you need to see the output of a real project and work with them.

To do the coding there are many guidelines to follow,which differs with companies.from naming variables,writing comments where ever necessary, when to make a class,when and where to use a function Blah.. Blah.. all those things. You need to develop a programming style of your own. I think one will develop a style after he starts working for a firm. But it is better to practice and be familiar with codes.

So the best thing you can do now is go nd study under someone who is working in some software company who is a software developer. You can do this only after creating a good base in any of the programming languages. C/C# nd java should satisfy for most windows apps that we use. Learn them and u r good to go..

When i did my engineering i couldn't follow these. I didn't take the mini and main project things seriously. But u need to do them in the xact way how a s/w developing company does. Take a simple and easy subject and do it in the correct method. I'm not good in explaining all of these in detail (You may refer Software Project Management Texts for those).


----------



## rajarshi (Oct 12, 2011)

achuthan1988 said:


> Can anyone post their "evolution" as a programmer.What i mean is how you started-books,practice etc



I can tell how I evolved ... I have a four year engineering degree in CS but that hardly helped ...We would just by heart programs go to the lab and make sure no semi colons were left ..However , during my placement I went in like an Ox and came out as a man with purpose . For 1 year that sense of purpose drove me to learn programming and a lot of CS.

So the first step of the "evolution" would be the Sense of Purpose .

The second step would be to pick up any  general purpose  procedure PL language and learn it from a good book . My choice would be C . Book would be Yashwant Kanetkar . Do not go to OOPS yet . Next start learning about solving problems algorithmicly . The bible here is " The Art of Computer programming " By Knuth . A really heavy book . If you could do all the above ..Congrats ..you have done the hard part . Now you need to practice , practice and practice . Code , read other peoples code , experiment with your code . When you are comfortable try doing some real world projects . If successful you have an open highway to traverse . 

From here on you have already evolved from a chimpanzee to probably the Neolithic man . Start reading on programming methodologies ( OOPS assuming you want to make some fast money ) , specific PLs ( suiting your situation like web programming etc , databases ,  AI etc) you would also have to learn about frameworks and CS related branches like Networking , DBMS etc 

Are you still here human ?


----------



## nims11 (Oct 12, 2011)

rajarshi said:


> My choice would be C . Book would be Yashwant Kanetkar .


LOL.

@OP K&R for C
there are lots of quality online resources. stackoverflow.com being one of them.


----------



## rajarshi (Oct 12, 2011)

IMO Kanetkar is a very good book not well written but has all most everything about the language that you need to know and UNDERSTAND . It is a little undervalued especially among the more experienced coders because it is not made for them . This is a book more for the begin errs . Excuse the pun !!!

K & R ? Well apparently C was standardized based on the book in the early stages . It is very terse more so for people for whom English is the second language . You could find about 60 pages of kanetkar in 1 page of K & R . I'd a colleague you had once said K & R is for embedded programmers whose micro oven  freezes food rather than heating it .


----------



## achuthan1988 (Oct 13, 2011)

For c# i like head first c# . No other book is as easy and fun to read as this one.The complete reference series is a good book but i couldnt use it as a textbook.I used it only as a reference book.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 13, 2011)

Being in IT industry [7+ yrs in testing]..I have seen my dev frnds ...One thing is sure learn Core Java n J2EE..it will never die (seems so) ..still popular


----------



## remrow (Oct 13, 2011)

Great ideas... i would like to learn about python... where can i get its compiler like those turbo C++?


----------



## Garbage (Oct 13, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> Being in IT industry [7+ yrs in testing]..I have seen my dev frnds ...One thing is sure learn Core Java n J2EE..it will never die (seems so) ..still popular



Agreed 100%. Almost every IT company has projects in Java. Switching job is easy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A kitten dies whenever a Yashwant Kanetkar's book is recommended as a C Tutorial. So lads, let save the kittens. Thread Closed for them.

P.S.: Head First C is supposed to be releasing on Jan 2012. It's quality apparently, as described our TDF colleague Who. Judging by other HF books I bet it is. Keep an eye on it.

P.P.S.: Reopened. Please don't kill more kittens.


----------



## achuthan1988 (Oct 13, 2011)

Right when you open kanetkar you see the bad quality of printing. It looks like one of those guides you used to buy a month before an exam in school from a second hand books store.

Can anyone give me good books having exercises for c++? I have started taking c++ classes for class XII students CBSE. they recommend sumitha arora(better than kanetkar). Some of the exercise programs are tricky.

Can you guys post your evolution as a programmer till date? 


My journey:
1) Exposure to C++ in std XII
2) Doing GNIIT currently ( Have had exposure to C,C++,C#.NET,ADO.NET,SQL server,JAVA etc but yet to be a master in either one)

Books followed
1) Sumitha Arora for C++
2) NIIT material for C++,C#.NET,JAVA,SQL server
3)  Head first series for C#,JAVA,SQL

please do post your learning styles,materials and your personal opinion of your programming skill


----------



## rajarshi (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi ,

I have 2+ years in application development and another 2 programming in the security field . These are my personal views .

My learning style is getting basics correct . A lot of times when you were in a hurry to devour more , your knowledge might become superficial .  With Computer Science in general and programming in particular superficial knowledge is very risky if not more than say medicine . So get your basics right .I would strongly suggest you to be proficient in C and computer architecture before say C++ or Java .Lot of the newer PLs make  things abstract  and we take things for granted  so you end up harboring wrong notions as to how things are  actually working . Start building from grounds up.  . 

Also , I think another aspect is learning the philosophy of programming . You know stuff like algorithmic problem solving ,  discrete Math , programming principles etc . If you have time you might want to go through Finite Automata  and stuff like that .

Sometimes it just needs practice . It took two years for me to get comfortable with the idea of recursion . 

Also , a lot you could learn ( and need to unlearn) when you are actually working on projects . If you are not working anywhere an alternate way would be to initiate small achievable projects on your own .

Books are the only way I could learn , not much of a monitor reader , all though I'd made use of online forums when neither books nor my brain could help . Not much of a head first person but whatever suits you man .

Best of luck !



Might as well add my journey 

1. Qbasic : do not remember which book  Balaguruswamy I think .(10th)
2. Dbase 3 plus :  Hammit (10th)
3. C  :  balaguruswamy (12th) , Schildt ( College ) , kanetkar ( placement , dead kittens or not  ).
4. Analysis and Design of Algorithm : Levintin  , Knuth .
5. Data Structure : Knuth , Tanenbaum .
6. Finite Automata : Ullman ( what a waste !)
7. Computer Organization :  Carl Hamacher
8. Operating System : Galvin 
9. Java : Schildt 
10. C++ : Prata 
11. Descrete Math and Graph Theory  : Grimaldi 
12  Unix Shell Programming : can't recall the name of the author it had a green and white cover 
13. RDMS and sql : Navathe 
14. Computer Networks : Forouzan ( best book ever ) .
15. Cryptography and NS : Stallings
16 . Reverse Engineering: Eilam 

These  apart from the books prescribed during engineering which I'd only studied before exams  and after results came out .


----------



## mitraark (Oct 14, 2011)

rajarshi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have 2+ years in application development and another 2 programming in the security field . These are my personal views .
> 
> ...



I don;t think there is any better reply than this !!! This is all what i have been hearing from my seniors and friends... the choice of books also seem to be exactly as preferred in our college [ Forouzan truly is the BEST book !!! But i would like to add that CORMEN is like the Bible of Algorithms , it is taught in every country , one book for the whole world ! ]

One would think that only coding is necessary when approaching Final Year but NO ! It is very important that you have sufficient knowledge in all of the topics mentioned above , especially imo , Operating System , Data Structures , Algorithms and Databases [ only in 5th sem so still haven't come across Cryptography , Network Security , Reverse Enginerring  ] Initially i thought once the subjects like OS, DS were over [ in 3rd Sem ] i can get rid of the books , but now i have had to get he books [ Galvin , Lipschutz ] again to study for future ......
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 14, 2011)

Do less, but do it well.

And do not make the mistake of following "Indian Engineering approach".


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2011)

I just went to Yashwant Kanetkar's Wikipedia page and here's what it says.



			
				Criticism said:
			
		

> *Yashavant Kanetkar's C and C++ books are mostly used by Indian students and teachers to learn the depth of the DOS based ancient Turbo C/C++ programming environment which is ingrained in India's teaching curriculum and current generation of teachers. Code in his C/C++ books is not ANSI compliant. This criticism has not been addressed even in the latest editions of his most popular books like Let Us C, Understanding Pointers In C and Let Us C++.*



Sumita Arora sucks for the very same reason and Indian education system too.

I won't even touch E Balagurusamy's books with a 10 kilometer long pole.

If you really want to learn, keep yourself away from Indian authors.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 14, 2011)

And Indian IT industry doesn't really require you to be a master in any case. Strong fundamentals, good communication skills, and most of all luck is what you need.

In fact you are probably more knowledgeable than 90% of Comp Sc./IT engineers passing out.

*programmers.stackexchange.com/ques...nce-degree-but-i-dont-feel-like-i-know-how-to


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2011)

To become a fit programmer for the "Indian" IT industry, all you need not to be is a "Yashwant Kanetkar/E. Balagurusamy/Sumita Arora groomed unfit programmer."

Here's an example of Yashwant Kanetkar certified IT professional.

The title of this image is "Protest - IT Style" (yea, seriously.)

*i.imgur.com/i1fOb.jpg


----------



## achuthan1988 (Oct 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Do less, but do it well.
> 
> And do not make the mistake of following "Indian Engineering approach".



i would like to slightly modify your words of wisdom...
do well with humility,live today and do it well



ico said:


> To become a fit programmer for the "Indian" IT industry, all you need not to be is a "Yashwant Kanetkar/E. Balagurusamy/Sumita Arora groomed unfit programmer."
> 
> Here's an example of Yashwant Kanetkar certified IT professional.
> 
> ...



Are you a photoshop god or is that real 

*Why has'nt anyone talked about .NET books and experience?*

IT interview gone wrong
IT Interview Gone Wrong - Complete - YouTube


----------



## sukant (Oct 14, 2011)

By learning to use google very fast and effectively 

Note: Since you said the Indian IT industry i m suggesting this


----------



## achuthan1988 (Oct 14, 2011)

do you mean using MSDN?


----------



## rajarshi (Oct 15, 2011)

You guys have some pretty strong resentments against the Indian IT industry and IT engineers . I was just wondering how ignorant people good only at their communication skills and some luck could end up doing 50 billion USD worth of business every year .
May be the Siamese twins end up doing all the work of them .


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2011)

rajarshi said:


> You guys have some pretty strong resentments against the Indian IT industry and IT engineers . I was just wondering how ignorant people good only at their communication skills and some luck could end up doing 50 billion USD worth of business every year .
> May be the Siamese twins end up doing all the work of them .


We have nothing against the Indian IT industry.

Only against retarded Indian education system and retarded books by Indian authors.

wtf is void main()? conio.h? getch()?


----------



## achuthan1988 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dennis Ritchie passed away.May is soul rest in peace...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 15, 2011)

ico said:


> We have nothing against the Indian IT industry.
> 
> Only against retarded Indian education system and retarded books by Indian authors.
> 
> *wtf is void main()? conio.h? getch()*?



Then what it should be?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 15, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Then what it should be?



Precisely, why Indian Education System gets criticisim and abuse. And not a dig at you, it's not your fault. But it will be if you don't read the following link.
Read all parts.

Things to Avoid in C/C++ -- gets() , Part 1 - GIDNetwork


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Precisely, why Indian Education System gets criticisim and abuse. And not a dig at you, it's not your fault. But it will be if you don't read the following link.
> Read all parts.
> 
> Things to Avoid in C/C++ -- gets() , Part 1 - GIDNetwork



Thanks for the link, i'm going through it and will  surely revise my knowledge. 

PS- Its very sad that these kind of "mistakes" are followed/practiced by majority of learners/teachers, and all kind of ppl related to it. It surely needs attention.

Next day i'm gonna show this link to show my computer teacher and scold him


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 15, 2011)

Things to survive, in the Indian IT industry, hmm lets see...

*What I Think:* It's simple Logic, a whole lotta logic and a clear vision. Being diverse in programming language (not the same as [1-4]months course) sure helps a lot. It's like you all of a sudden have numerous tools at your disposal. It's your discretion which matters.

*Books?* Honestly never followed books. _ESPECIALLY_ of INDIAN AUTHORS. I mean what could you possibly expect from people who've been brought up among a society where people tamper with even the most primitive standard - A Kg Weight. Internet has aplenty people to help you. And did I mention *not* to use Indian Author books?

*If you're gonna do it anyway, do it right:* Always follow the standards. Respect the rules laid down. 
Case Study: A friend of mine (in the spirit of competition - with me) went on a spree to lean multiple languages. He "learnt" C in 3 months, C++ in 2, MFC in 8 & C# in 1 month flat. Sounds good?
Here's the catch, he frequently uses *void *main(), gets() in C. Builds abysmal hard coded console programs in C++ (STL what's that?), MFC programs are candy coated to hide severe performance issues, disregards interfaces & abuses inheritance instead (C#). Most of the time he'll be relying on 3rd party codes. _Anyone wanna hire him?_ IT firms want good looking code not good looking applications. Aesthetic uplift can be done any time.

And no programming thread is complete without the eternal "TC", seriously kill that miserable excuse of a "C++" compiler already.


----------



## abhijangda (Oct 16, 2011)

^^^ absolutely right dude.
One more thing is that today people just think there are only 3 programming languages C, C++, Java. They don't know about Python, Perl etc. Moreover, they consider C as a basic language for C++ and Java. They think we should first learn C then C++ then Java. They think programming is sole thing in computer science. There are so many myths present in India. These all have to be removed.


----------



## rajarshi (Oct 16, 2011)

nbaztec said:


> Things to survive, in the Indian IT industry, hmm lets see...
> 
> 
> I mean what could you possibly expect from people who've been brought up among a society where people tamper with even the most primitive standard - A Kg Weight.



Could you elaborate ? 
BTW way I think stereotyping people is a thought held by  inept people who has not seen much of the world . Have you ever heard of people like Rajeev Motwani , Shamkant Navathe  , Chandrajit Bajaj? Their books are read all over the world . In fact if you are doing your masters in the US in either electrical or Computer Science there would be a very limited number of books which wont have an Indian author or co author . Intellectualism is independent of geography . We just need some catching up to do .
Be proud of your country , there are more good than bad and we are improving every day .


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 16, 2011)

Well I absolutely admire C, C++ & Java. I consider C++ to be my personal favorite, esp. w/ VCL framework. It's not about which language is the best, it's all about which suits the task best & requires minimum effort. 

You can perform web scraping w/ C,C++,C# & JAVA but Python or Perl(if you're up for the task) w/ PHP is one of the best possible path to take.

[Disclaimer] The author of this post does *NOT *advocate the use of RegExes for web scraping.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2011)

rajarshi said:


> Could you elaborate ?
> BTW way I think stereotyping people is a thought held by  inept people who has not seen much of the world . Have you ever heard of people like Rajeev Motwani , Shamkant Navathe  , Chandrajit Bajaj? Their books are read all over the world . In fact if you are doing your masters in the US in either electrical or Computer Science there would be a very limited number of books which wont have an Indian author or co author . Intellectualism is independent of geography . We just need some catching up to do .
> Be proud of your country , there are more good than bad and we are improving every day .


We are talking of the 'poor' books by Yashavant Kanetkar, Sumita Arora and E. Balagurusamy which prevail in India. And people don't stop suggesting these. 

If you think reading 'Let us C' increases the chances of placement, guess that sums up Indian education system for me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 16, 2011)

rajarshi said:


> Could you elaborate ?
> BTW way I think stereotyping people is a thought held by  inept people who has not seen much of the world . Have you ever heard of people like Rajeev Motwani , Shamkant Navathe  , Chandrajit Bajaj?


Googling on them, each of them are based in the United States. This further reinforces the point. For every Rajeev Motwani, there would be 1 lakh poorly trained and misguided individuals passing out of IT,etc. with no fault of their own but a consequence of an absolute joke of an education system which focuses ONLY on attendance/copying assignment/passing exams by rote-vormitting and absolutely nothing on learning, creativity, innovation, or anything worthwhile.



> Their books are read all over the world . In fact if you are doing your masters in the US in either electrical or Computer Science there would be a very limited number of books which wont have an Indian author or co author .


That's beside the point.



> Intellectualism is independent of geography .


Indeed it is. And Indians are not the only intelligent "species" are our media or idiots try to portray as.



> We just need some catching up to do .


Just some? We need nothing short of a revolution in education system and perception of the society.


> Be proud of your country , there are more good than bad and we are improving every day .


There's nothing to be proud of. We are more bad than good and getting worse as we stick with the past.

P.S.: Doesn't mean all Indians are useless. There are many excellent programmers, designers, etc. But with millions passing out every year, it's a faint minority. 
Majority have been badly trained, the media overhypes the hell out overachieving Indians and the wankfest over IIT/IIM is a joke. And the quality of IT education is beyond a joke.


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 16, 2011)

rajarshi said:


> Could you elaborate ?
> BTW way I think stereotyping people is a thought held by  inept people who has not seen much of the world . Have you ever heard of people like Rajeev Motwani , Shamkant Navathe  , Chandrajit Bajaj? Their books are read all over the world . In fact if you are doing your masters in the US in either electrical or Computer Science there would be a very limited number of books which wont have an Indian author or co author . Intellectualism is independent of geography . We just need some catching up to do .
> Be proud of your country , there are more good than bad and we are improving every day .



*long version:*

Ok, I my have been wrong in stereotyping part. Apologies. But facts don't really lie.

I've been recommended/forced to read many Indian authored books & here's what I find. Of every 10 books I've read 8 have their material lifted from a foreign author book. Most of the time, esp. in programming books paragraphs are "lost in translation/context" types. More so some don't even follow the holier-than-thou standard. Hence my point #3. You even wondered, why people say old habits die hard - they ain't bluffing. This leads to a rigged "Don't fix it, if it ain't broke" mentality "Don't fix it, if it ain't broke - yet!". The worst part it they take it as an exception & go around in circles blinded by their ignorance or sheer laziness. 

India at it's present stature has a growing no. of programmers & the scenario is, if you're good at programming, i.e. follow the code (pun intended) you'd have a nice job (* Conditions Apply) & the others "programmers" are left for teaching and/or rule formation. Guess who'll be teaching the next generation! Hey is that a Blue Dinosaur I see over there....

*Warning: Personal Outrage Ahead*
Again, I apologize for the elaborative post but then again our Education System SUCKS! I tell this from personal experience. I've seen my scores plummet just 'cause I used _int main(int argc, char[] argv)_, only 'cause I preferred _cin.getline(char*, int)_ instead of _gets(char*) _- what the books used,  only 'cause I bothered to optomize the sukcy algos of these sh!tty recommended books, only 'cause I knew what threads were, only 'cause I knew much more than what our teachers taught us. Ironically, everyone else seemed to do just fine. It sukcs to be in such an education system where _Wrong _is forced upon you. And no I did not use _void main()_, it's not about scores but a higher thing.

*tldr; version:*
Apologies for the stereotyping, but majority of the Indian authors are bad if not plagiarists and the educational system can only compete with the Harappans. It's a sad state.

But then again, it is my personal opinion. I've given up playing the standard enforcer long ago.

P.S.


rajarshi said:


> Could you elaborate ?
> BTW way I think stereotyping people is a thought held by  inept people who has not seen much of the world .
> ...
> Be proud of your country


Who said about the _*rest of the world*_. I have serious issues with people (not you) who think that if any NRI makes it big in the US or any other foreign country for that matter, it makes India proud. I mean, c'mon the fine lad/lady did his best to become a successful individual in an altogether different nation & there you go accrediting yourself just because he's an Indian. He/She has worked hard for where he/she is, India had no role to play except giving him the genes which will make him/her look somewhat "Indian".

```
// NRIs making it big != Indians doing great
    try
    {
         indianProgrammer.CheckForSuccess((EducationSystem) indianEducationSys);
    }
    catch( RareException e)
    {}
```


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2011)

Learn to google.


----------



## rajarshi (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi these again are my personal opinion :

1. I think education as a system is a definite fail not only in Engineering but in all streams in India be it law ( we have lacs of cases still awaiting trial ) , in arts ( not a single noble laureate since Tagore ) in pure sciences , journalism ( have you seen the number of breaking news here?) etc . The blame is not the curriculum ( any other student in the world would be studying the same material and the same books as an Indian undergraduate ) . Its the lack of implementation and the rigidness in the system . By the time we are in college we are already used to rote learning poems , dates when kings and queens died and pages of math formula . However , if one has the will one can surely look aside and make necessary adjustment to achieve a balance between academic excellence and actual knowledge . I do not say this is right but this , you have have fight just as any other hazards that you face say rainstorm with an umbrella or pregnancy with a contraceptive unless you are one of those protesting type , sit in a dharna and do something about it .

2. I do not think majority of the Indian Engineering students are of low quality because of the arcane educational system . I have met some of brightest mind ever who were educated here and doing rather well . Companies will always prefer an engineering  undergraduate , after they deem him to be fit . Its like in a surgery you would always call a doctor not a nurse . I agree their are "rotten apples" but in a MNCs those people either end up getting dumped or probably become HRs handling programmers and their screwed up personal life .

3. Every where contemporary students would start of with the old DOS version of main() because they are learners that time . They are expected to be wise enough to use command line parameters when in projects .Also , I would like to add in many situations you would use void main () as say in the  ICC11/ICC12/Metrowerks and embedded ARM programming .

4. The biggest stumbling block to the whole educational system IMO are the teachers who in CS's case are mostly rejects with no interest to teach and with thoughts that are still stuck in the colonial era .

5. I agree somewhat to the Indian authors fact . The are just conforming to the system . Its just like one of the  bad products from India we have bad defense developments , bad whiskey, bad bollywood cinema and bad CS books .
I do not have any further views .

Bye and Peace .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 16, 2011)

Teachers are an easy scapegoat to make.   The same excuse can be made for them as you made for authors, "conforming to the system".

For me it's the moronic heads who set the joke of a curriculum, and no focus on quality, stuck in the classroom/exam type of retarded learning are to blame.

And arguing that void main is used in some ARM systems is no argument at all.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 16, 2011)

I think this is going too offtopic. People, can we please stay on topic and post some useful information to the OP?

All the Indian authors and programming books discussion can be done in some other thread.


----------



## abhijangda (Oct 17, 2011)

i agree with garbage, shift the discussion, to another thread.


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 17, 2011)

> > Also , I would like to add in many situations you would use void main () as say in the ICC11/ICC12/Metrowerks and embedded ARM programming
> 
> 
> And arguing that void main is used in some ARM systems is no argument at all.


It's like stating marijuana is an illegal drug but can be used to treat glaucoma. Embedded programming is entirely a different monkey.



> Every where contemporary students would start of with the old DOS version of main() because they are learners that time . They are expected to be wise enough to use command line parameters when in projects


I didn't specifically mean the cmd args version, but even a generic _int main(void)_ or_ int main()_ would do. If not much it saves a keystroke (*nix users would know). _void main()_ is like being invited at a party, but leaving without informing the host. In ARM you _are_ the host.

My advice to OP. Don't only code, code correctly. This is a good site for C++ standardized coding.


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess this thread has served its purpose.

*@achuthan1988*
If you have specific doubts, let's start off from a fresh new thread.


----------

